# Nymphaea by any other name.



## Tex Gal

I typically see 4 different types of lillies kept in aquariums. I do see the N. maculata and N. zenkeri used interchangeably. Many of the N. zenkeri sites I found show no dots whereas the N. maculata show dots on the leaves. I don't know it they really are the same plant just with a different name and sometimes a slight variation.

Nymphaea maculata









Nymphaea pubescens (legomaniac, I think this is what you have.)









Nymphaea zenkeri









Nymphaea micrantha


----------



## davemonkey

The PlantFinder also lists _Nymphaea lotus _'Red', which looks nearly identical to the ones you have as _N. maculata _and _N. zenkeri_.

In fact, one of the PF pics of _N. lotus _'Red' is a _N. maculata _that you sent me. I wonder if they names are synonymous? PF says that _N. lotus _'Red' is also known as _N. zenkeri _'Red'.

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

davemonkey said:


> The PlantFinder also lists _Nymphaea lotus _'Red', which looks nearly identical to the ones you have as _N. maculata _and _N. zenkeri_.
> 
> In fact, one of the PF pics of _N. lotus _'Red' is a _N. maculata _that you sent me. I wonder if they names are synonymous? PF says that _N. lotus _'Red' is also known as _N. zenkeri _'Red'.
> 
> -Dave


That is my question as well. I have seen all these plants sold as Red lotus and even Nymphaea red. Obviously they are different. I do wonder about the zenkeri and maculata.


----------



## crystalview

I have had the N. M. and it seemed more mottled in color. I now have N. Z. and it stays maroon more then mottled, but that maybe from lack of CO2, I use excel.

Love the look of N. P.

Just looked up N.P. and it can also look like the rest
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/173-Lotus_Nymphaea_pubescens.html


----------



## Tex Gal

Just sharing....


----------



## crystalview

Your colors are so nice. Do you have a pic of the whole tank shown somewhere?
My plant is always sending off babies. The color for a non C02 tank is still good but not as Great as yours. 
I sort of stopped following forums. Out of the 3 I belonged too this is the only one that still has activity. I don't want to do a Chat line.
Thanks for Sharing, Real Cool!


----------



## Tex Gal

crystalview said:


> Your colors are so nice. Do you have a pic of the whole tank shown somewhere?
> My plant is always sending off babies. The color for a non C02 tank is still good but not as Great as yours.
> I sort of stopped following forums. Out of the 3 I belonged too this is the only one that still has activity. I don't want to do a Chat line.
> Thanks for Sharing, Real Cool!


It's in my 95g rimless in the right foreground. It's got a few leaves up now. I trim all tall leaves off every month or so to keep it low. The last px I took in my journal has all leave off but really short ones, so you can't see it. I'll have to take one for you tomorrow so you can see it. It's got about 5 or more leaves up right now. I do love it's color!


----------



## crystalview

When you gave me the Nymphaea a couple of years ago it was so nice to have other colors then various greens. I now have another Nymphaea. It is dark ruby with slight amount of green. Wish it looked better. The ABN has been cleaning the leaves for me. Started giving him more algae pellets so it should look better soon.
Are you glad the heat wave seems over. My sister had to turn off her AC for awhile she had a $550 electric bill. The night time temps would have killed me. We in the mountains of CA have the highs but night are in the low 60's


----------



## Tex Gal

@ Crystalview - ok posted new pxs to my 95g rimless thread. Just click on signature link at the bottom (blue) and go to last page and you'll see the whole tank. Just did a trim so I cut off colorful tops of a lot of the plants. Usually have more color.


----------



## crystalview

Sorry but I klicked on the Blue Sig and it just took me to another post. What did I do wrong?


----------



## crystalview

Got it! That was dumb.
You did trim a lot more then when I saw it last.
I was looking for a new dither fish. That my discus won't eat. They eat my neons


----------

